# 10k Collet Closer Question



## JPar (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi, I'm a newbie here.  I just acquired a handwheel collet closer (pictured) for my 10K lathe.  Can this be used without the nut that goes on the spindle?  I've heard people call this the "thread protector", but in the South Bend literature I have it's referred to as the "knock-out nut".  I don't have this part.  Is it required?

In case it's not readable in the picture, "HWC-100K" is stamped on the drawbar sleeve.

Thanks,
    John


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 3, 2016)

It is not required for machining parts using the collet closer and collet, but you would need to be very careful not to damage the spindle.  It will also be difficult to eject the spindle/collet adapter without the thread protector, and that can be a source of damage as well.  It is not a difficult project to just make one...


----------



## fastback (Jan 3, 2016)

In my opinion, I would get one either by buying or making one.  The worst damage will be from trying to remove the collet holder without one.  I believe that you use one either from a SB 9 or 10k.  I believe they both have the same size spindle. 

Paul


----------



## DoogieB (Jan 3, 2016)

The 6K collets go directly into the 10K's spindle; there is no adapter or collet holder like the 3C collets used on the 9A.  Also the thread protector won't eject the collets either, on the 10K it's just a thread protector.

So, yes, you can use 6K collets without the thread protector, but it's not a very good idea.  If you screw-up the spindle threads you might as well throw out the lathe.  Don't risk it.

From wswells.com:




You don't need to install this with a spanner.  I always just screw mine on by hand and it's never a problem.  It's not going anywhere.


----------



## David VanNorman (Jan 3, 2016)

I like to use  the thread protector but a piece of 3/4" brass that is long enough to fit the length of the spindle will get you operating till you can make the thread protector.


----------



## JPar (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks to everyone who replied.  Looks like I need to get busy and make a thread protector.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jan 6, 2016)

or run a faceplate on the lathe or a chuck backing plate. As far as removing the spindle adapter you should make a thru the spindle knocker to pop it out . Use a piece of brass or aluminum with a small clearence on the diameter and mount a 1/2" steal rod to it . they work every time . And no damage to the thread or adapter or spindle.


----------



## JPar (Jan 7, 2016)

A soft-tipped knock out rod sounds like a good idea.  Thanks for the suggestion.


----------

